# Pressemeldung: Führerloser Angelkutter zurück in den Hafen gebracht



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2008)

Pressemeldung

*Schwer erkrankter Kapitän geborgen und versorgt / Seenotkreuzer WILHELM KAISEN im Einsatz​*
Seenotretter bringen führerlosen Angelkutter zurück in den Hafen 

Einen ungewöhnlichen, mit großem Aufwand verbundenen Einsatz absolvierte die Besatzung des in Sassnitz auf Rügen stationierten Seenotkreuzers WILHELM KAISEN der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) am Samstag-Nachmittag, dem 10. Mai 2008. Sie bargen den schwer erkrankten Kapitän des Angelkutters "Baltic I" und versorgten ihn mit Unterstützung eines per Helikopter eingeflogenen Notarztes im Bordhospital. Der in einem kritischen Zustand befindliche Patient wurde im Hafen von Sassnitz zur weiteren Versorgung im Krankenhaus Bergen  an den Rettungshubschrauber "Christoph 47" übergeben.

Der 23 Meter lange Angelkutter "Baltic I" (Heimathafen Eckernförde), auf Fangreise mit 14 Sportfischern an Bord nahe dem Seegebiet Adlergrund (rund 20 Seemeilen nordöstlich von Sassnitz) , meldete um 13.00 Uhr an "Bremen Rescue Radio",  der Seenotfunkstelle der DGzRS, dass der Kapitän schwer erkrankt ist und dringend medizinische Hilfe benötigt. Die Lage sei sehr ernst. Zudem befand sich niemand auf dem Fischereifahrzeug, der die Führung des Schiffes übernehmen konnte.

Sofort lief die WILHELM KAISEN aus ihrem Heimathafen Sassnitz zum Einsatzort. Ein Rettungsassistent des bereits vor Ort befindlichen Mehrzweckschiffes "Arkona" vom Wasser- und Schifffahrtsamt Stralsund leistete derweil erste Hilfe. 

Während der Anfahrt landete der Rettungshubschrauber "Christoph 47" der Luftrettung Greifswald auf dem Helikopter-Arbeitsdeck des Seenotkreuzers und übergab ein Verletztenversorgungsteam an die WILHELM KAISEN. Um 14.15 trafen die Seenotretter bei der "Baltic 1" ein und übernahmen mit Hilfe des Tochterbootes HELENE den erkrankten Kapitän zur weiteren Behandlung durch einen Notarzt im Bordhospital. Nachdem der Zustand des Patienten stabilisiert werden konnte, wurde er nach dem Rücktransport zur weiteren Behandlung in das Krankenhaus Bergen auf Rügen geflogen.

Durch den Ausfall ihres Kapitäns war die "Baltic I" mit den 14 Sportfischern praktisch ohne Schiffsführung. In dieser Situation entschlossen sich zwei Besatzungsmitglieder der WILHELM KAISEN, beide Inhaber eines erforderlichen nautischen Patentes, auf den Angelkutter überzusetzen und diesen sicher zurück nach Sassnitz zu überführen. Der Einsatz konnte um 16.25 Uhr von der SEENOTLEITUNG BREMEN der DGzRS abgeschlossen werden.


----------



## Ossipeter (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Führerloser Angelkutter zurück in den Hafen gebracht*

Danke an alle Helfer und Retter. Gut, dass das Wetter mitspielte.


----------



## Hom3r (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Führerloser Angelkutter zurück in den Hafen gebracht*

kann meinem vorredner nur zustimmen ein HOCH auf die Besatzung der WILHELM KAISEN   

                        :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## blinkerputzer (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Führerloser Angelkutter zurück in den Hafen gebracht*

Der DANK und ein HOCH auf die Besatzung des Kreuzers ist eigentlich selbstverständlich.
Nur satt werden sie davon nicht!

Jedem ist es freigestellt einen gewissen Betrag an die DGzRS zu spenden, zumindest sollten die 14 Angler mal darüber nachdenken.
Da alle Küstenangler in so eine oder ähnliche Situation kommen können, warum nicht freiwillig ein Mal im Jahr eine Spende an die DGzRS.

Vom Angelpreis auf den Kuttern könnte doch jeder Eigner 10 Cent pro Angelgast im Jahr an die DGzRS überweisen!?

Ich bin sowieso der Meinung, dass eine Jahresküstenangelkarte eingeführt werden sollte.
Davon könnte man neben Besatz- und Renaturierungsmaßnahmen die Fische betreffend auch einen geringen Beitrag der DGzRS zur Verfügung stellen.

Schau´n mer mal.

Gruß "b"


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Führerloser Angelkutter zurück in den Hafen gebracht*

Jedem ist es freigestellt einen gewissen Betrag an die DGzRS zu spenden, zumindest sollten die 14 Angler mal darüber nachdenken.
Da alle Küstenangler in so eine oder ähnliche Situation kommen können, warum nicht freiwillig ein Mal im Jahr eine Spende an die DGzRS.


da ich seit 15 jahren regelmässig die ostsee befahre und auch regelmässig in berlin zur bootsaustellung gehe suche ich dort den stand der dgzrs auf und spende da.ich hoffe, sie nie zu bemühen brauche, aber es ist gut zu wissen, dass es sie gibt.


----------



## netzeflicker (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Führerloser Angelkutter zurück in den Hafen gebracht*

Vielen Dank an die wie immer unerschrokenen und selbstlosen Helfer der 
"DGzRS"
und bitte vergesst nicht wenn ihr deren Sammelschiffchen seht ein kleine Spende zu hinterlassen den auch Euch kann ja mal geholfen werdenmüssen.
JEDER CENT IST SEIN GELD WERTH


----------



## Torskfisk (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Führerloser Angelkutter zurück in den Hafen gebracht*

Um allen Gerüchten vorzubeugen, es geht dem Skipper wieder gut und er steht seit Mittwoch wieder auf der Brücke! Auch dies ist bestimmt der schnellen Hilfe zu verdanken! Deshalb auch von mir an dieser Stelle: DANKE an alle die dabei mitgeholfen haben!


----------



## gimli (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Führerloser Angelkutter zurück in den Hafen gebracht*



> Um allen Gerüchten vorzubeugen, es geht dem Skipper wieder gut und er steht seit Mittwoch wieder auf der Brücke!



Das sind gute Nachrichten. Ich freue mich darüber und danke den Helfern.

Solange aber das Management des DGzRS meint, immer noch Hochglanzbroschüren verschicken zu müssen, bekommt diese Organisation keinen Pfennig mehr von mir. Gut Pfennig gibt es nicht mehr, ich danke aber, jeder weiß, was/wie ich es meine.

Das schließt allerdings nicht aus, dass ich den Einsatz, der meist freiwilligen Helfer, sehr hoch einschätze.

Dieses Jahr ist allerdings spendenmäßig bei mir die KNRM Koninklijke Nederlandse Redding Maatschappij an der Reihe.

Mal schauen, wie sich das bei denen verhält.


----------



## blinkerputzer (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Führerloser Angelkutter zurück in den Hafen gebracht*

@ gimli

Leider hat die DGzRS keine Brieftauben mehr für dich mit Zettelchen an den Füßen. 
Für Rauchzeichen ist die Entfernung wohl zu groß.

Gruß "b"


----------



## gimli (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Führerloser Angelkutter zurück in den Hafen gebracht*

@klinkenputzer äh blinkerputzer

Verinnerliche erst mal was ich geschrieben habe, bevor du mit einem dummen Spruch antwortest.

Das macht dir die Rolle rückwärts einfacher.#h


----------

